# Hartsville nuclear power station - Tennessee 2019



## Newage (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi all
It`s that time again - yep family holiday with the wife so of course it was time to bugger off in search of derelict goodness.
So up early on a Sunday morning and facing a 2 hour drive(In a pickup truck of course)I found myself parked next to an abandoned nuclear power station in Hartsville Tennessee.

Bit of history pinched from wiki-thing-a-ma-bob.

The Hartsville Nuclear Plant is a canceled nuclear power plant project located near Hartsville, Tennessee. To be built and operated by the Tennessee Valley Authority, it was to have four General Electric boiling water reactors.

Land along the Cumberland River was acquired by TVA in the late 1960s for construction of the plant which was to accommodate the electricity demand for the 1980s. Construction began in 1975. The Plant B reactors were canceled on March 22, 1983 and the Plant A reactors were canceled on August 29, 1984. 

Concrete porn time..........

Looking through the containment vessel at the boiling water reactor core. 







Steps down in the the dark and wet guts of the plant.






Unfinished floors - keep on going down.






The wet part of the lower floor (not the very bottom as that is proper flooded and a death trap)






This lower level runs around the whole of the concrete containment vessel, off of this passageway are plenty of plan rooms some with the pump equipment still in place.
















Enough of this dark damp place, lets get up on the roof.






Now the reactor core from the top.






Right that will do So thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157711419979117

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Oct 20, 2019)

That looks so flimsy!


----------



## Newage (Oct 20, 2019)

It`s the place re-bar goes to die.....

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2019)

Always good to get a sneaky explore in when you're on your family hols. Good work mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow fantastic! Very jealous looks an epic place! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 22, 2019)

Blimey I'll bet some huge losses of money happened with that!
Quite surreal to see such a site where workers downed tools and never came back.


----------



## Newage (Oct 22, 2019)

It’s only a tiny part of the site, there are 4 reactors at this plant, then at a place called Phipps Bend there is another unfinished nuclear power station this one with 2 reactors, there might be others in Tennessee as well.

They build and finished one of the cooling towers and started a second.

Cheers Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 25, 2019)

Absolutely stonking mate - little did I realise when you showed me this place on Google earth a few months back that you would actually go and explore it ! You did a great job of it as well - cant wait to have a chat about it !


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow, that is epic!
Would love to have a look around a place like that
Top work


----------



## wolfism (Oct 25, 2019)

Cool, interesting history too - Tennessee Valley Authority (TVA) were famous for building hydro power stations, didn't realise they also built nuclear plants.


----------

